# What do you REALLY think about the people who use this forum?



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

uh side note, this is all in fun.


----------



## RockingK (Oct 25, 2009)

I have only been here a day or so but everyone seems nice so far.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I voted for the first one. That is why I don't come here very often. :--big_grin:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I appreciate every single person.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

I actually love this forum and have recieved a lot of great advise & help from many people who I probably will never meet but who seem very sincere about what they are doing and saying to all of us. And the pictures.....well, they just speak for themselves! I just got a funny visual...Golden retrievers sitting at their computers looking up the Human Forum to figure us out!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't agree with any of the statements so I didn't vote. I don't think that anyone is truly 'looney' or stupid, I just think that everyone has their own opinions and their own way of thinking/writing. I like it


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I voted for the first one. That is why I don't come here very often. :--big_grin:


 laughs, you beat me to it! 

But know I mean it in the most positive way.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think a few are truly nuts or just dramatic and bitter, but mostly it's a fabulous group and I love it here. I have made many wonderful friends! This group can do amazing things, including some of the people that I personally don't care for. Everyone has something to offer.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL @ "One or two's elevators don't go to the top floor, if you know what I mean"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think what's unique about this forum is that in a big sense it's like family. We all have a common bond and care about the well being of the others. We chat, offer advice ( which is or is not well taken.... just like family), there are some younger, some older, some ancient ( like me), some funny, some serious, some ..... some... some of about everything. There can be disagreements and even hurt feelings... just like family. But just let the word out that you're in trouble, need prayers, etc. and you've got tons of support. As a group, we've transported dogs across the country (even to Canada), provided Christmas to a member in need, hugged, cried and celebrated together. Our dogs brought us together, and in the meantime we've forged something new and something to be cherished.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I voted "_One or two's elevators don't go to the top floor, if you know what I mean._ "

I know I'm one of them; who the other one is remains to be seen :yes:


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Pudden said:


> I voted "_One or two's elevators don't go to the top floor, if you know what I mean._ "
> 
> I know I'm one of them; who the other one is remains to be seen :yes:


 
Voted for that one too!! Hummm are you on the special bus with me? :


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey, I voted, but what I was wondering is if it was okay for us truly psychotic people to vote for ourselves????


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I think what's unique about this forum is that in a big sense it's like family. We all have a common bond and care about the well being of the others. We chat, offer advice ( which is or is not well taken.... just like family), there are some younger, some older, some ancient ( like me), some funny, some serious, some ..... some... some of about everything. There can be disagreements and even hurt feelings... just like family. But just let the word out that you're in trouble, need prayers, etc. and you've got tons of support. As a group, we've transported dogs across the country (even to Canada), provided Christmas to a member in need, hugged, cried and celebrated together. Our dogs brought us together, and in the meantime we've forged something new and something to be cherished.


I just love the way you put that!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I second what Betty said!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I think what's unique about this forum is that in a big sense it's like family. We all have a common bond and care about the well being of the others. We chat, offer advice ( which is or is not well taken.... just like family), there are some younger, some older, some ancient ( like me), some funny, some serious, some ..... some... some of about everything. There can be disagreements and even hurt feelings... just like family. But just let the word out that you're in trouble, need prayers, etc. and you've got tons of support. As a group, we've transported dogs across the country (even to Canada), provided Christmas to a member in need, hugged, cried and celebrated together. Our dogs brought us together, and in the meantime we've forged something new and something to be cherished.


OMG you should so write Halmark cards!!! :new (16):


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

One of my personalities says #1, but the other 4 can't make up their minds.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So incredibly well said.




Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I think what's unique about this forum is that in a big sense it's like family. We all have a common bond and care about the well being of the others. We chat, offer advice ( which is or is not well taken.... just like family), there are some younger, some older, some ancient ( like me), some funny, some serious, some ..... some... some of about everything. There can be disagreements and even hurt feelings... just like family. But just let the word out that you're in trouble, need prayers, etc. and you've got tons of support. As a group, we've transported dogs across the country (even to Canada), provided Christmas to a member in need, hugged, cried and celebrated together. Our dogs brought us together, and in the meantime we've forged something new and something to be cherished.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

When I compare this board to some forums I've been on...this is a darn nice board with a great group of people. It can be really rough out there in forum world! Maybe it's the dogs that give us a common bond, or yummy recipes that show up every now and then, but there's definately a kinder/gentler feel to this forum.

I couldn't bring myself to vote for each and every one a saint...that wouldn't be any fun as a little bit of ruckus rousing adds a little spark. Phoebe is such a sweet, darling golden, but if she didn't do a little counter surfing or lose the phone in the backyard...swallow a stick of butter, eat the money DH left on the car seat...vomit up a sock...have to swallow hydrogen peroxide in order to bring up a maxi pad (it was hers...silly doggy diapers when she went through her first heat..and yes spayed thereafter, it was a slow growth thing), eat my camera, sneak chunks of wood chips into the house, kill all stuffy toys in seconds flat, spin in circles for breakfast and dinner instead of sitting quietly...give a big loud sigh and snort when she wants me to know she's not happy with me...if she didn't do the rascal stuff..well..life's a little more interesting cuz she does. Same with the forum.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Allan's Girl said:


> Hey, I voted, but what I was wondering is if it was okay for us truly psychotic people to vote for ourselves????


Hey...I'm a liberal...I'm pretty sure I can register you under a false name...Mickey Mouse, Daffy Duck, pick a name, any name, not only can you vote for yourself once...you can vote again and again and again.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Well... Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck are pretty popular names. I was thinking more along the lines of Nostradamus!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Allan's Girl said:


> Well... Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck are pretty popular names. I was thinking more along the lines of Nostradamus!


ROFL...I'll add that to the registration list.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think this post is funny...but everyone has been really nice and almost always helpful.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I think a few are truly nuts or just dramatic and bitter, but mostly it's a fabulous group and I love it here. I have made many wonderful friends! This group can do amazing things, including some of the people that I personally don't care for. Everyone has something to offer.


Same here ... so I was stuck between "a handful" and "one or two," but it's definitely more than two. I am REALLY glad to see this forum moving overall toward much more awareness of responsible breeding, humane training techniques, quality food, etc. A few years ago I pretty much gave up on it since it seemed like a big pool of ignorance where everyone was just stroking each others' egos and trying to chase away positive trainers, the more vocal of the responsible breeders, etc. But that has done a complete 180 and it's great to see so many more people involved in rescue, successful competitors, and responsible breeders sharing their knowledge in an environment where most people are respectful and willing to learn from each other.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

hehe! Oh you're asking for trouble! You want us to be really HONEST? :


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't like any of you......





.....but I love your dogs!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I don't like any of you......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha! AH, BURN!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I want to know if my multiple personalities all get a vote. But some of them don't want to vote because voting makes them nervous and some of them cry because no one voted for them and one of them will kick your butts if you don't vote for the rest of them and I need to go have some coffee. 

I love this place. I don't always agree with everyone, but you take what works and go with it. If I couldn't come here for advice and support when Max was tiny, I would have probably gone nuts. (She already is nuts, shhhh, don't tell.) I learn a lot from you guys, thank you.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, shoot, you left a choice out...

"I am a bird"

Thanks H4D...that was priceless!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

moverking said:


> Ahhh, shoot, you left a choice out...
> 
> "I am a bird"
> 
> Thanks H4D...that was priceless!


LOL I think h4d's quote is the funniest I've ever read on here!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I voted for a few of them not going to the top floor... included myself in that one LOL! Well sheesh! read my screen name for crying out loud! LOL.

I love this forum. Some things I don't always agree with, but I wouldn't want to be on a forum where everyone was a "yes man". Sometimes we just gotta speak our mind as long as nobody gets too bruised.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Hm... _"One or two elevators definitely don't go to the top floor, if you know what I mean."_ 

Yeah. That one. Of course, I'm including myself in that group too, so...

But all joking aside - I can't really think of one member here that I dislike. Some may seem a little wacky at times, but they're wacky (I think) in a good way.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

esSJay said:


> LOL I think h4d's quote is the funniest I've ever read on here!


 
Why is this funny?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sharlin said:


> One of my personalities says #1, but the other 4 can't make up their minds.


OMG!!!! Steve just what I was thinking!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> Why is this funny?


lol, you'll have to refer to this thread: *Can someone tell me how to delete my membership??? This site if for the birds!!!*


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well to be perfectly blunt momtoMax you left out the only one I could vote for. :doh:

There has to be one sane person around here, that's why I can't leave! 

Now top floor, please. Oh never mind I'll just fly up. Tweet, tweet! :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I'm going to be the kill joy and say I don't like having fun at the expense of others. Even if I don't agree with anything they have to say or their actions.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Well, I'm going to be the kill joy and say I don't like having fun at the expense of others. Even if I don't agree with anything they have to say or their actions.


It's like the whole room laughing at someone. And what if the someone has a mental illness.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Betty, I think you hit it right on the head.....

I personally am incredibly grateful for the member here: the support, the knowledge, the advice, the love - both for the dogs and each other, the bonds of friendship and the variety of personalities.

As for the looney/elevators not going all the way to the top....well, that's why I'm here!



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I think what's unique about this forum is that in a big sense it's like family. We all have a common bond and care about the well being of the others. We chat, offer advice ( which is or is not well taken.... just like family), there are some younger, some older, some ancient ( like me), some funny, some serious, some ..... some... some of about everything. There can be disagreements and even hurt feelings... just like family. But just let the word out that you're in trouble, need prayers, etc. and you've got tons of support. As a group, we've transported dogs across the country (even to Canada), provided Christmas to a member in need, hugged, cried and celebrated together. Our dogs brought us together, and in the meantime we've forged something new and something to be cherished.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Go, Hank, Go! Fly!   Glad YOU took the sane job!



AmbikaGR said:


> Well to be perfectly blunt momtoMax you left out the only one I could vote for. :doh:
> 
> There has to be one sane person around here, that's why I can't leave!
> 
> Now top floor, please. Oh never mind I'll just fly up. Tweet, tweet! :


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Well, I'm going to be the kill joy and say I don't like having fun at the expense of others. Even if I don't agree with anything they have to say or their actions.


This was just poking fun at the person who wanted their account deleted. It is not intended for serious deep thinking answers. Everyone here is having fun with it, laughing at themselves and with others.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, I got it. Laughing at ones own expense doesn't bother me.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Well, I'm going to be the kill joy and say I don't like having fun at the expense of others. Even if I don't agree with anything they have to say or their actions.


Yeah, I feel that way too. Being mean-spirited just isn't healthy in my opinion. And Jo Ellen is right...its like a whole room of people laughing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so grateful for this forum. You guys have gotten me through some very tough times. and I have made some very dear friends here whom I have yet to meet in person.

And I also think that even if you may not like me , my politics, my attitude, my typing/grammar, whatever, I do believe you care about my dogs. and this is one of the rare places where that is true. : )


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Lucky's mom said:


> Yeah, I feel that way too. Being mean-spirited just isn't healthy in my opinion. And Jo Ellen is right...its like a whole room of people laughing.


Ah, lighten up. I don't see any mean spiritedness. Sorry but I think some of you are being much too much oversensitive.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There is something I'd like to say, but it could be taken wrong and I don't want that to happen. If this thread was not in relation to the "other" thread, I'd see nothing wrong with it. Some people have responded to your poll not even knowing why it was started.

"Be the change you want to see in the world." 

I'm getting off my soapbox now...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't ever thought of the forum's visitors as label-able. I have found lots of really helpful people here.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Having actually been the (named) subject of a similar poll here at one time, I don't find it particularly amusing. 
I think everyone here has something to offer. If you don't "like" someone, it's easy enough to ignore them. Putting anyone into categories, in fun or otherwise, doesn't seem to be in keeping with the spirit of this forum, and I'd hate for new people to think that it's a reflection of the community here.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well to be perfectly blunt momtoMax you left out the only one I could vote for. :doh:
> 
> There has to be one sane person around here, that's why I can't leave!
> 
> Now top floor, please. Oh never mind I'll just fly up. Tweet, tweet! :


LOL!!! :bowl::bowl:


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I had no idea this was a poll in relation to another thread. I just thought it was ALL about ME! Isn't it always all about me? I insist that it be because everything's all about me, and only me. *tantrum*

Ok, kidding aside, really I did think this was just another fun poll to play in. I still stand by what I said in my earlier post. I love this forum, and differences in the people here are what keeps this forum alive. I doubt anyone likes "mini me's" everywhere. Penny and Maggie's Mom said it best, we're like family, sometimes there are squabbles, but we still stick together.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Having actually been the (named) subject of a similar poll here at one time, I don't find it particularly amusing.
> I think everyone here has something to offer. If you don't "like" someone, it's easy enough to ignore them. Putting anyone into categories, in fun or otherwise, doesn't seem to be in keeping with the spirit of this forum, and I'd hate for new people to think that it's a reflection of the community here.


I don't think this poll is really in the same category as a "is ___ welcome here or should we ban them" poll, since the person who inspired it by insulting the forum has already been banned ... although I agree completely that everyone has something to offer, and not being "liked" here isn't always due to problems with the un-"liked" person or what they say.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The person wasn't banned. The person asked to have their account deleted. The new admin did so and then realized this isn't how things are done on this forum, so he banned the person instead.

I'm done...I hope.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

katieanddusty said:


> I don't think this poll is really in the same category as a "is ___ welcome here or should we ban them" poll, since the person who inspired it by insulting the forum has already been banned ... although I agree completely that everyone has something to offer, and not being "liked" here isn't always due to problems with the un-"liked" person or what they say.


I wasn't referring so much to wathenspoms as I was just to the categorizing of members, even in jest, and the way the categories are worded. To a newbie who doesn't "know" us, and without knowing either the background story, or that the op is "kidding", it might look to be anything but funny. And yeah, maybe I should "lighten up", but I just don't find it amusing. I tried, but don't.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I took this poll for what it was worth. Just a little light joke. Nothing more / nothing less. I also voted for myself as one of the ones that doesn't reach the top !


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> I wasn't referring so much to wathenspoms as I was just to the categorizing of members, even in jest, and the way the categories are worded. To a newbie who doesn't "know" us, and without knowing either the background story, or that the op is "kidding", it might look to be anything but funny. And yeah, maybe I should "lighten up", but I just don't find it amusing. I tried, but don't.


Then stay away. Don't open it. My 2nd post PS this is all in fun isn't enough for you? 
Kimm, you know I adore you but really you were dead wrong to make a stink when no one else was and thank you so much for opening the door for the some true thread killjoys. 

Just let us be, will you? Do you have to crap on EVERYTHING? I mean, come on, this was in FUN and ppl were having fun and we were making jokes and laughing. You are being ridiculous - sorry but I really think you are. 

Yes, we are laughing. I'm sorry, should we ban laughing? I admit, I laughed along with Oaklys dad, Loboto-me, fuzzbuzz, and Sharlin' just to name a few and none of it was mean spirited. I can't help if you feel that people have issues with you on the forum, it's obvious to anyone with two brain cells to rub together that no one is being meanspirited here - other than the people making a stink - and that not everything in the world or on this forum revolves around you. I'm sorry if people were mean to you in the past on the polls but that was before my time and had nothing to do with me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have no clue what the other thread is nor do I want to know. 
I took the poll as lighthearted and wrote what I wrote because I truly love the people on this forum.
Didn't realize it was anything else.


----------



## Slowpoetry (Sep 22, 2009)

I am a newbie - here's my honest opinion of what I've read on this poll and what I think of the forum - so far. First off, I think its a great site with people who love their dogs and want to help. I've been a member for only a few weeks and its been an invaluable source of information from real people with great advise. It is already my first 'go-to' source when I have a question or a concern. It is truly a wonderful resource and all of you that built it up over the years should be very, very proud of what you've accomplished.

As far as the poll, I took it to be absolute jest however, once I read some of the posts I started to feel like a bit of an outsider who maybe doesn't quite know what's up. I also started to think that I didn't want to be one of the people everybody else is hinting about. 

This is the only forum I've ever joined but, I would think that every forum is a microcosm of the larger world. Meaning, that it takes all kinds of people to make a world, a town, a neighbour or a forum interesting. 

I love the non-dog topics and I love that there are people out there sitting at their computers reaching out and hopefully finding connection here. We all need connection.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> Then stay away. Don't open it. My 2nd post PS this is all in fun isn't enough for you?
> Kimm, you know I adore you but really you were dead wrong to make a stink when no one else was and thank you so much for opening the door for the some true thread killjoys.
> 
> Just let us be, will you? Do you have to crap on EVERYTHING? I mean, come on, this was in FUN and ppl were having fun and we were making jokes and laughing. You are being ridiculous - sorry but I really think you are.
> ...


I don't think I was dead wrong to voice my opinion.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Kimm said:


> The person wasn't banned. The person asked to have their account deleted. The new admin did so and then realized this isn't how things are done on this forum, so he banned the person instead.
> 
> I'm done...I hope.


So you are saying the person is banned...the banned person? You are just nitpicking here Kimm and I think I might understand why so let me just say, that yes, people can tease others in a not mean spirited way. It's called "ribbing" or "talking out our noses." I am sorry but I don't want to live in a land that is all lollipop trees and unicorns - it would get pretty boring and really, there is a lot less humor material in a world like that. None of the comments are hurtful or hateful, so I'll say it again Kimm, lighten up and smile. These replies are really funny!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Can't we all just play nice?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Kimm said:


> I don't think I was dead wrong to voice my opinion.


 
Your opinion was wrong.  in my opinion anyways. And my opinions are always right


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Allan's Girl said:


> Can't we all just play nice?


 
We were we were!! :no:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> Then stay away. Don't open it. My 2nd post PS this is all in fun isn't enough for you?
> Kimm, you know I adore you but really you were dead wrong to make a stink when no one else was and thank you so much for opening the door for the some true thread killjoys.
> 
> Just let us be, will you? Do you have to crap on EVERYTHING? I mean, come on, this was in FUN and ppl were having fun and we were making jokes and laughing. You are being ridiculous - sorry but I really think you are.
> ...


People are coming from all differing perspectives, and what to some is funny, to some others it is not. Everyone has the right to express their opinion..... yay or nay, as long as it's respectful. Just because they have a difference doesn't mean they don't have "2 brain cells to rub together". You may be surprised at the brain power that doesn't share your sense of humor or viewpoint.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

For the most part, the members are great and I really appreciate the knowledge and wisdom that is shared. The love for the breed is so evident and is heartwarming.

There are a few though that I think come on just to start something and stir the pot.
In Canada, we call them "S**t Disturbers"


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Look, I happen to find it annoying when other people drop all their luggage on my doorstep when it really has nothing to do with anything in the here and now. It's not a view point, it's the truth. Should I start another poll asking who was being meanspirited in their reply? It doesn't take a rocket scientist to understand that this is nothing to get worked up about.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> Then stay away. Don't open it. My 2nd post PS this is all in fun isn't enough for you?
> Kimm, you know I adore you but really you were dead wrong to make a stink when no one else was and thank you so much for opening the door for the some true thread killjoys.
> 
> Just let us be, will you? Do you have to crap on EVERYTHING? I mean, come on, this was in FUN and ppl were having fun and we were making jokes and laughing. You are being ridiculous - sorry but I really think you are.
> ...


 
And it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that this is not at all respectful.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I don't think I was dead wrong to voice my opinion.


 
Nor do I think that you were, nor do I that I did, or ANYONE ELSE. It's how I feel. MomtoMax can say we are "ridiculous" or whatever she says when someone doesn't agree with her, which is one of the reasons that saying that her poll was all in fun somehow doesn't ring quite true to me. MY OPINION. Even intimating in jest that anyone here is a ba$tard is just not what I thought the forum was to be about. 
Be honest - if PG had posted this poll, what do you think the response would have been?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Alright kids settle down....sit... stay... kennel up!!

I did vote and originally felt this was just a little fun with GRF friends. I am sure I have not been around here long enough to understand all opinions. 

I'm gonna go let the dog out.....Tuff Dog said he didn't care he thinks you are all just wonderful. WOOF..(tail wag)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW!!! Go to Phoenix for a couple of days and look what happens.

C'mon everybody...jeeeez.

Look at the poll.....
Is there any questions whatsoever that it was meant as a fun, lets joke about it kinda of a thread???

I really don't think there is a member here who would start a thread just to make someone feel bad. And if there is - - - WHO WOULD PAY ATTENTION TO THEM???

Please guys - never let our lives become so serious that we fail to see humor when it presents itself.

P.S. I have NO idea which of my personalities wrote this so don't kill the messenger!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My apologies for misunderstanding. Mom to Max I apologize. I thought when you posted what is quoted below, you meant it. 

momtoMax








Omnipotent Member
Join Date: Apr 2009
Location: Pennsylvania.
Posts: 935 
 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kimm*  
_Well, I'm going to be the kill joy and say I don't like having fun at the expense of others. Even if I don't agree with anything they have to say or their actions."_



"This was just poking fun at the person who wanted their account deleted. It is not intended for serious deep thinking answers. Everyone here is having fun with it, laughing at themselves and with others."


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I am curious who the 3 are that voted the first option :


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It was designed to make fun of wathenspoms. I was angry with his attack on the people of this forum who are passionate about the breed and it's well being, but I did not ridicule him. As distasteful as I feel his breeding practices are, I spent many hours with him and helped him whelp the bitch, because the thought of her suffering due to a botched delivery, or the loss of puppies due to nothing more than ignorance, was _more_ distasteful to me. So rather than judge, I helped. His announcement that it happened _again _was offensive, but I didn't ridicule him. This poll _is _at the expense of someone, banned or not. If it were completely random, it might be funny. 

Love, 

Killjoy


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I am curious who the 3 are that voted the first option :


Is RTH still banned?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimm- 20,209 posts
PG 10, 896 posts
Debles 10, 425 posts
Oakley's dad- 18, 492
Penny&Maggie's Mom 11,626
Jo Ellen 9,511

Pretty amazing - all the help you've given newbies with their first pups, all the consoling of people who just lost a golden. . . The longevity of the community here means so much to me. The serious "veterans" define this place and keep it stable. I always hate when we lose a key character for one reason or another.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I was one of the first to vote for the first choice. Totally in jest I might add.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

RTH...yes, until December sometime I believe. But I don't think he'll be back even then. Wasn't him!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AlanK, go to your crate 
Now !


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> RTH...yes, until December sometime I believe. But I don't think he'll be back even then. Wasn't him!


J E you know I was kidding!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

T&T said:


> AlanK, go to your crate
> Now !


>Alank goes whimpering into his crate...all the while Tuff has this smirk on his face<


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm an equal opportunity hater myself, so I selected the first one as well.  I just love how it sounds!! But I wonder....who is the third? Hmm.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with Pg and Kim about the poll; it makes me uncomfortable, particularly when it is followed up by reprimands to longterm members for not being amused enough,


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> I'm an equal opportunity hater myself, so I selected the first one as well.  I just love how it sounds!! But I wonder....who is the third? Hmm.


 
This is so nice.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kimm said:


> There is something I'd like to say, but it could be taken wrong and I don't want that to happen. If this thread was not in relation to the "other" thread, I'd see nothing wrong with it. Some people have responded to your poll not even knowing why it was started.
> 
> "Be the change you want to see in the world."
> 
> I'm getting off my soapbox now...


I did respond to this thread, in particular to Sharlins post, without knowing that the "whole thread" was based on another member. I originally thought it was just one of those "in jest" fun threads....so KIMM, I agree with what you wrote above, this forum has been a lifesaver for me,on more than one occasion, as have the members


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I didn't take it seriously, either, and I've contributed a fair bit to this place and been here longer than almost all of you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I think it's WAY past time to put this one to bed!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I agree with Pg and Kim about the poll; it makes me uncomfortable, particularly when it is followed up by reprimands to longterm members for not being amused enough,


Gee, thanks SO much for alienating me, a not so long term member so I guess I don't matter? Gee, and here I thought I'd made enough of an impact here to say that people have come to "know me" and maybe even "care" or something. 

On an earlier thread I personally got so disgusted that, not that anyone has noticed, I've really not come around or logged on or posted like I used to. But then again, I haven't been around as long so what do my feelings matter anyway - no big loss to the forum apparently. 
I just put this up for fun - it's not hurtful to anyone and way to go for those of you pushing me - someone who has never said that you all suck and that you are uppity and uncaring (aside from maybe seriously disagreeing on PD threads)- down to lift whoever that 6 time poster was because I was having a bit of fun with his screwed up attitude. Yes, you are so righteous you must be right. And here I'm further sick and disgusted with unhealthy and pointless petiness and nitpickyness. But again, what does it matter compared to the sensabilities of the "long lived" members right? Not a **** in some ppls minds apparently.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Personally, I think it's WAY past time to put this one to bed!


 
It's a bit late for that now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't post here as much anymore either. No one comes looking for me when I'm gone a few days. They just wait for me to come back. I guess being kind is righteous, then I'm righteous. Thanks for my new label.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> It's a bit late for that now.


Never too late to put the hate to rest.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Closed. This thread evolved into something that we really don't need.


----------

